# Grande Taille (Cal. 822) Hack?



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm relatively new to JLC calibres. Does the 822 in the Taille hack the seconds-hand when the crown is pulled out?

Thank you in advance.

Out of the box:










Wrist shot:










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

As I remember, it does not hack (neither do most small size reversos). However it's been a while since I owned one...


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Mine doesn't


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. Confirmed by a couple of owners that the beautiful 822 does not hack. One step closer to elegant simplicity.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------

